# easy way out



## joe457 (Aug 23, 2008)

I made the following plot using my RS meter and tones from 0 - 300 Hz in 10Hz steps, I know it wasn't the best/most accurate way to measure but it's the way I went. I think it shows I do have some dips. Also note that the room has GIK 244 bass traps in the corners. I'm not really up to doing much more measuring or treatment of the room and have been content as things sounded pretty good. But... the other night I had to crank my avr about +6db due to noisy neighbors and noticed how much better things sounded, more detail?

So, I'm wondering did it sound better because I boosted those dips to a better audible level? Now the "easy way out" part. Would a MBM fill in those dips at my normal listening level?

BTW, I'm not totally lazy but disabled.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

More likely that what you heard was due to the better flatness of our hearing at higher loudness levels. 
That being said, yes, it's possible an MBM could help you fill in those gaps, but ... it can also increase your peaks, and the average SPL level in it's FR.
I believe the proper way to integrate an MBM if you were going to do it would be to cross over to it, not to overlap it.


----------

